# i HATE when brides ask for...



## kmclune (Nov 2, 2008)

airbrush makeup! sigh... i must loose 2 out of 3 brides because I dont offer airbrush services. It honestly seems like a bride would book a MUA with a horrible portfolio just because she owns an airbrush. Im getting so frustrated. 

ANyone else experience this?


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Nov 2, 2008)

You sound like hater. LOL, I'm honestly just kidding. I think airbrush is nice, if the MA is qualified and experienced in using it, but obviously that's not the only way to get a great outcome. I think some brides get caught up in having the newest and latest thing, and once their hearts are set on it, that's what they want. No sense in rationalizing with bridezillas.


----------



## Celly (Nov 2, 2008)

I have booked so many wedding since I took the MAC Master Class for Airbrush. If I was getting married I would want airbrush too. You should really invest in one. Not only will you make alot more but you can also get into HD TV work (airbrush is perfect for HDtv)


----------



## MACForME (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kmclune* 

 
_airbrush makeup! sigh... i must loose 2 out of 3 brides because I dont offer airbrush services. It honestly seems like a bride would book a MUA with a horrible portfolio just because she owns an airbrush. Im getting so frustrated. 

ANyone else experience this?_

 
So far, not yet.. but I'm glad the LAST bride I had didn't even suggest it. Not only was the hotel room we worked in INSANELY SMALL, there were little kids running around, the brides sister and mother were CONSTANTLY in the way.. But the other poster is right, some bridezillas do get caught up the newest
latest techniques.. Because they think that is THE ONLY way to get a perfect look..

But I am  thinking about furthering my learning this technique.I already know how to airbrush pretty well.. I'd do it not only for myself, but its just something else to bolster what i can offer..


----------



## YSLGuy (Nov 2, 2008)

I would love to get training on airbrushing. It is the next big thing, everyone around Boston seems to be doing it or wanting it done.


----------



## aleksis210 (Nov 2, 2008)

Can't you get an airbrushed look using different techniques?...I would just try and convince the brides that you have airbrush makeup...BUT not the machine, but tell them it won't matter because you have an airbrush technique with a special brush...it's sort of fibbing, but it's not like the bride will look hideous on her day without it...


----------



## pixichik77 (Nov 2, 2008)

i may be the only dissenter; but I prefer non airbrush in most cases. it can be useful, it can be pretty, but if the same look can be achieved without airborne vapor, it's safest for everyone IMO


----------



## baybehbekah (Nov 2, 2008)

i have yet to have that problem with my brides. i have played around with the idea of getting an airbrush machine but i don't feel i would make that much more than what i do with my outside work. besides, the applications ive seen with airbrush looked so cakey and dry in my opinion. of course that could have been that artist but i find that traditional make up looks so much nicer. but you're right some brides just want what they "think" or have been told is the best, not a whole lot we can do about it


----------



## Mabelle (Nov 2, 2008)

i'm not an mua, but i know that when i get married im booking an artist that can airbrush for the sheer fact that i have a tattoo on my back that i wish to cover without caking on makeup. ive been told that it would be achievable with an airbrush.

if you have so many clients asking, why dont you take a class and invest in the equipment? i mean, i dont see the point in complaining, when doing this is very realistic, plus you'll earn more money.


----------



## COBI (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_i'm not an mua, but i know that when i get married im booking an artist that can airbrush for the sheer fact that i have a tattoo on my back that i wish to cover without caking on makeup. ive been told that it would be achievable with an airbrush.

if you have so many clients asking, why dont you take a class and invest in the equipment? i mean, i dont see the point in complaining, when doing this is very realistic, plus you'll earn more money._

 
I own an airbrush, and I'm not sure how it would be any less caked on than non-airbrush makeup.  In my experience, airbrush foundation (and I've used a few brands but not all) is still foundation; you would cover a tattoo by building it up.

To cover a tattoo, I would use a brand designed for such concealing, such as dermablend.  Dermablend Foundations, Concealers, Setting Powders, brushes, Makeup Remover, Skincare

This is a sample of someone who covered a tattoo for a wedding: Dermablend - Before and After - AMANDA


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_I own an airbrush, and I'm not sure how it would any less caked on than non-airbrush makeup. In my experience, airbrush foundation (and I've used a few brands but not all) is still foundation; you would cover a tattoo by building it up._

 
that's exactly what i was gonna say.  it would still be caked on, but in a different way.  caked on with a brush and traditional foundation, or caked on with many layers of airbrush foundation.


----------



## calbear (Nov 3, 2008)

And for the OP I can understand not wanting to take classes and spending big bucks on airbrush as most brides want the look but don't want to pay the price.   I have seen brides balk at prices as cheap as $50.  So to charge accordingly for an expensive machine and training - would cause most bride's heads to explode.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 3, 2008)

You mean I could have gotten air-brushed to look flawless and fake like the magazine cover girls 2 years ago on my wedding day! Ugggh...can you guys bring these topics up sooner!!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_You mean I could have gotten air-brushed to look flawless and fake like the magazine cover girls 2 years ago on my wedding day! Ugggh...can you guys bring these topics up sooner!!_

 
LOLlerskates!


----------



## kmclune (Nov 3, 2008)

oh man... sorry guys i didnt mean to sound like i hater. 

Its just a big investment that Im not ready to make yet.  WHen I originally posted I had just hung up the phone with a bride who made me feel like a trashy, hack, makeup artist cause i didnt own an airbrush. 

I was upset Im over it now...i feel sorry for whatever MUA she books.


----------



## rosasola1 (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_Can't you get an airbrushed look using different techniques?...I would just try and convince the brides that you have airbrush makeup...BUT not the machine, but tell them it won't matter because you have an airbrush technique with a special brush...it's sort of fibbing, but it's not like the bride will look hideous on her day without it...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You actually can! The MAC 109 brush is perfect for creating a flawless airbrush look! All you have to do is buff the concealer/ foundation or both when you apply it. It applies beautifully. Try it!


----------



## TIERAsta (Nov 3, 2008)

I don't offer airbrush either (although I am considering training on it and using it in the near future). I find that maybe 75% of my brides inquire about it, but I've only lost maybe 3 brides this year because I don't offer airbrush services. Not a huge loss, but noticeable.


----------



## MelodyKat (Nov 3, 2008)

I do both.....they have their advantages and disadvantages. If the bride has the space, is gonna be in extreme weather, outdoors or is super sweaty i suggest airbrush. if not basic makeup is absolutely beautiful. I feel the same way about mineral makeup. people think its better....it doesn't always look better or work for everyone...they have to try it too see which they like better.....but i never test for free...


----------



## YSLGuy (Nov 5, 2008)

Also, thinking outside of the wedding/bridal services...most designers are using airbrushing now for the models in fashion shows.

So, if you want to get into fashion shows, photo shoots etc, you might have to learn how to do it to get some of those gigs.


----------



## doll.face (Nov 5, 2008)

I think airbrushing would be a good investment, when the artist is ready for it.

To the OP, I don't think you sound like a hater at all! It's big investment and I don't blame you for not being ready to do that right now.


----------

